# Opfer von elektronischen Zahlungssystemen gesucht!



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

News and Pictures ist eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma mit Sitz in Mainz, die das wöchentliche Wissensmagazin Planetopia Online produziert, das sich nur mit Computerthemen befasst. Ausstrahlung: jeden Montag 23:15 bis 00:15 Uhr auf SAT.1.
Für einen Beitrag zum Thema "Elektronische Zahlungssysteme im Internet" suchen wir Leute, die in der Vergangenheit positive, negative, kuriose oder außergewöhnliche Erfahrungen mit Online-Zahlungssystemen (wie Firstgate, Moxmo, Paypal, Paysafecard, StreetCash u.ä.) gemacht haben (auch Kreditkartenbezahlungen über das Internet).

Kontakt:
News and Pictures Fernsehen GmbH
Redaktion Planetopia Online
Otto-Schott-Straße 9
55127 Mainz
eMail [email protected]
Tel: 06131-600-2682 oder -2634
mobil: 0177-4345678
www.planetopia-online.de


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2004)

planetopia online schrieb:
			
		

> .... außergewöhnliche Erfahrungen mit Online-Zahlungssystemen (wie Firstgate, Moxmo, Paypal, Paysafecard, StreetCash u.ä.) gemacht haben (auch Kreditkartenbezahlungen über das Internet)



Um die Liste zu erweitern: Afendis AG, NetDebit (IPPS) - die bieten auch immer wieder guten Stoff für die breite Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

moxmo is ne []firma. buchen einfach ab oder daß ich mit denen einen vertag habe. sauerei sowas

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil eliminiert]*


----------



## Mo Ping (29 April 2004)

planetopia online schrieb:
			
		

> News and Pictures ist eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma mit Sitz in Mainz, die das wöchentliche Wissensmagazin Planetopia Online produziert, das sich nur mit Computerthemen befasst. Ausstrahlung: jeden Montag 23:15 bis 00:15 Uhr auf SAT.1.
> Für einen Beitrag zum Thema "Elektronische Zahlungssysteme im Internet" suchen wir Leute, die in der Vergangenheit positive, negative, kuriose oder außergewöhnliche Erfahrungen mit Online-Zahlungssystemen (wie Firstgate, Moxmo, Paypal, Paysafecard, StreetCash u.ä.) gemacht haben (auch Kreditkartenbezahlungen über das Internet).
> 
> Kontakt:
> ...



Guckst Du:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4041&highlight=moxmo


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Mai 2004)

oder Heise fragen   

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46985 

cp


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> buchen einfach ab oder daß ich mit denen einen vertag habe. sauerei sowas


...oder ein unberechtigter Dritter hat missbräuchlich Deine Bankverbindung angegeben.


----------



## dotshead (2 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Liste zu erweitern: Afendis AG, NetDebit (IPPS) - die bieten auch immer wieder guten Stoff für die breite Öffentlichkeit.



Ups wo ist denn IPPS König (Netdebit) schon mal unangenehm aufgefallen? Ich lese ja schon länger diverse Foren, aber von Beschwerden über Netdebit, habe ich eigentlich noch nichts gelesen.

@reducal 

irgendwie warte ich immer noch auf eine Antwort. Oder warum bringst Du:

NetDebit (IPPS) - die bieten auch immer wieder guten Stoff für die breite Öffentlichkeit.

Wo siehst du Probleme mit Netdebit?


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2004)

@dotti



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> .... Stoff für die breite Öffentlichkeit.


Für die Öffentlichkeit soll weder eine schlechte und (schon gar keine) gute Bewertung des Königsystems dargestellt werden. Ansonsten kein Kommentar - meine Empfehlung steht auch nur für die Sensibilisierung von Beschwerdewilligen bei den Medien, damit womöglich mal jemand die Geschäftsmodelle dieser seriösen Firmen beleuchtet.

Anmerkung:

Insbesondere bei Netdebit beziehe ich mich auf einige Gespräche mit Herrn und Frau K.
Bei Afendis und Netdebit vermisse ich vor allem einen ordentlichen Schutz der Rechte Dritter, wie z. B. der Webmaster  -  ich finde es absurd, dass jeder Piepel in ein Internetcaffee gehen kann, sich dort für ein Monatsabo mit falschen Daten anmeldet und dann von zu Hause unbehelligt surft. Zur Dokumentation der IP-Adresse lasse ich mich hier nicht aus aber da stellt es mir die Nackenhaare auf! Wenn dann der Piepel auch noch die Kontodaten eines unbeteiligten Vierten eingegeben hat, haben wir eine Situation, die absolut nicht befriedigend sein kann. Von dem Mahn- und Inkassogebaren der A**r/Wi**e/Thi***, die sowohl Netdebit als auch Afendis begleiten, gehe ich besser gar nicht erst ein.
Abschließend sage ich nur noch eins: _Saftläden!_


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Mai 2004)

Ich bin zwar kein ausgesprochener Fan der Macher des ersten Postings und derer "Service-Sendungen" - aber ein wenig recherchieren die ja schon, bevor sie über konkrete Firmen berichten. Und eine Rechercheanregung ist sicherlich (Reducal schrieb, warum) angesagt.

Wenn sich hierbei heraus stellt, dass es nichts zu berichten gibt, folgt gutem Journalismus entsprechende "Nichtbeachtung". Also: Warten wir mal ab, was draus wird.

@Mods: Thread schließen? Weitere Anregungen können ja auch per E-Mail oder PN abgesetzt werden ...


----------



## dotshead (2 Mai 2004)

@reducal

Deine generellen Sicherheitsbedenken kann ich nachvollziehen, es geht mir ja nicht anders. 
Allerdings habe ich nach einigem googlen bis jetzt einen Beitrag gefunden, bei dem es wohl
mit IPPS Probleme bei dem CC-Payment gab. Ein Fall ist sicher nicht sehr viel, wenn man 
bedenkt wie lange es IPPS gibt.

Aber generell sollten natürlich auch IPPS und viele anderen Biller nachdenken, wie Sie ihre Billing-Verfahren sicherer machen können.


----------

